# Hop Of The Week 27/6/07 - Czech Saaz



## Stuster (27/6/07)

So how about one of the classics this week, the Czech variety that's probably the most well known hop of all, Saaz. Of course, it's the defining hop for Bohemian Pilsener, and is one of the four noble hops.  

How do you use this hop? AndrewQld mentioned in this thread using them earlier in the boil, but still getting heaps of flavour/aroma. Any (bad) experiences with dry hopping with Saaz? Are Saaz plugs better to use than pellets? As well as Pilsener, what other beers have you used Saaz for? What hops does it combine well with? Any hops that it clashes with? Tell us all you know about this hop so we can brew yummy beer? :lol: 

Info from here.



> Czech Saaz (Czech Republic)
> Aroma: Very mild with pleasant hoppy notes
> 
> Acid Composition
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/07)

Was always so-so with Saaz and preferred Hallertau until trying Ross' latest Saaz plugs (2.2% AAU).

These things are beer porn. Break one apart and be forever in love.   

Warren -


----------



## DJR (27/6/07)

Yum...

Czech pils for me will never be the same now that i've discovered the trick of using 3 equal additions - FWH, 60m and 20m

:beerbang: 

Great also for just being a "noble" hop mixed with hallertau, saphir, spalter, etc in anything continental


----------



## neonmeate (27/6/07)

saaz just craps all over every other hops. every time i open a bag of em i wonder why i bother with anything else.
tried a few different ways to maximise aroma with saaz - have settled on the old "ridiculous amounts of hops at flameout" technique.


----------



## Ross (27/6/07)

Surprisingly I've only got my 1st real Czech Saaz pilsner happening now, to be kegged in a few days. Tastes awesome out the fermenter. I've not been a fan of Saaz (like POR); having had so many examples in the past made with far from fresh hops. Fortunately this isn't the case anymore & I can see them becoming one of my firm favourites  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (27/6/07)

Just a glorious hop. As Warren noted, the 2.2% plugs from Ross are just awesome :beerbang: 

Went along with Daniels and his 60, 40, 20, 5 approach to Pilsner additions. If anything, a little cloying being 2.2% and looking for 36IBU  After messaging with Zwickel, my latest Pilensr just came down to one 15 minute Saaz addition for flavour, bittering with the clean Super Alpha. Tastes great out of the fermenter and given all my lagers are the no-lager approach, should be in the glass over the weekend :chug:


----------



## T.D. (27/6/07)

Duff said:


> Tastes great out of the fermenter and given all my lagers are the no-lager approach, should be in the glass over the weekend :chug:



:lol: I thought I was the only one who has given up lagering! I get at least a few glasses out of the keg at the end that have been "lagered" so its not all bad...  

I have a Bohemian Pils in a cube at the moment, waiting patiently for the lager in primary to finish up so I can dump it on the cake. Its 100% saaz. from memory its 60, 20 and 5... That's kind of my standard pilsner hopping schedule but I plan to do another pils soon that will be a single 30min addition. Will be interesting! Might need about 200g!!!


----------

